# Any luck with co2 bomb killing mealy bugs?



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

My hyla punctata tank is infested with mealy bugs. I saw a few and looked around the tank more and they are under every leaf of the tank. I was wondering if anyone has had any luck with co2 killing off these guys. They seem to reproduce really fast.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I havent used it for those bugs, but have used it for others . I made the mistake of planting home depot plants w o any quarntine or disinfecting, and ended up with slugs and millipedes in my first 2 vivs. meijer sells a decent size bag of dry ice for about 5-7 bucks. enough to do several large vivs. now I do it whenever I construct a new viv. once it is all planted, before I add microfauna. It seems to give the plants a little jump start imo and just a little insurance that you wont find any little hidden guests. 
mike


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

CO2 Bombing should work just fine. 

Dry ice works, but can kill your plants if done incorrectly.


Here is an article I did a while back that explains how to do it.

CO2 Generator


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

davecalk said:


> CO2 Bombing should work just fine.
> 
> Dry ice works, but can kill your plants if done incorrectly.
> 
> ...


Dave is like the world's foremost authority on CO2 bombs! Read his thread!


----------



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, I think I'll give the dry ice thing a shot. It looks easy enough and my grocery store carries it.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

good luck....mealy bugs are THE HARDEST of all plant pests to kill in my opinion


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

frogparty said:


> good luck....mealy bugs are THE HARDEST of all plant pests to kill in my opinion


I agree. They get into the root systems which can be nearly impossible to get rid of.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> I agree. They get into the root systems which can be nearly impossible to get rid of.


AAARRRRGH!!! I have lost some irreplacable plants to mealy that got into the roots....makes me want to puke just tinkig about it


----------

